# Slow fishing on the Ohio River today!!



## FishOhio4Life (Feb 21, 2012)

When up to the Ohio River around three looking to hit some walleye and sauger down at Pike Island but we got there and their was no one their so we didn't either bother throwing a line in. So we drove down to some back waters off of route 7 looking to smack some crappie. I got a couple of hits one big (one dragged my line for about 5 seconds but got off) then I hooked on to a tiny shad but got nothing else their by the time we were done there if was about 4:30 - 5 o'clock. So we drove drove to the first dam near Rayland down the rocks and we set up their until about 7:00 but just before heading back up mybrother hooked onto a 14 inch sauger on his last cast(he got lucky). But overall bad trip at the Ohio River that time..


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Voted no for today haha. Had a good day down here for catfish. Not a great day but managed around 10 fish. 1 channel catfish and the rest were blues. All ranged from 9 pounds to the biggest being 21 pounds. 

Little different than what you were fishing for today but at least it was a nice day to be out.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

fishdealer04 said:


> Voted no for today haha. Had a good day down here for catfish. Not a great day but managed around 10 fish. 1 channel catfish and the rest were blues. All ranged from 9 pounds to the biggest being 21 pounds.
> 
> Little different than what you were fishing for today but at least it was a nice day to be out.


Thanks for the report FD04,
Like I said in an earlier post,,, there's a guy doing pretty good on cats below the NC dam TOO.

Just wondering,,, what baits are working best for you?

Thanks,
jer


----------



## bigtime (Feb 17, 2011)

Thought about heading down to the river this weekend.Where can i find the blues at this time of year kinda new at fishing the river?


----------



## FishOhio4Life (Feb 21, 2012)

@fishdealer04 Where were you on the Ohio River getting all those cats???


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Doboy- we caught everything on fresh skipjack. Did not even bother throwing the net for shad.

FishOhio- I mainly fish through the Cincinnati area. I caught those fish yesterday out of Tanners Creek down in Indiana on the Ohio River. The ramp is just down the street from Hollywood Casino- it is just the only ramp really open at this time of the year.

Bigtime- Look for holes- they dont have to be very big or deep you just want some sort of change in the bottom- humps are great too. Most of the fish we caught came in about 27 ft of water yesterday with 1 coming in about 40 and a couple from 10-15 ft of water.


----------



## FishOhio4Life (Feb 21, 2012)

@fishdealer04 Ok I was on the Ohio side fishing in a town called Rayland and at a place called Pike Island.. I talked to a guy there yesterday and he said a day beore a guy got a 57lb shovelhead and the game warden came down and the guy didn't have a lincenses so he had to throw it back.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

FishOhio4Life said:


> @fishdealer04 Ok I was on the Ohio side fishing in a town called Rayland and at a place called Pike Island.. I talked to a guy there yesterday and he said a day beore a guy got a 57lb shovelhead and the game warden came down and the guy didn't have a lincenses so he had to throw it back.


That's one early flathead. I'm always amazed to hear reports of them getting caught throughout the winter. Some of the time people snag them, but they will bite on occasion. Glad to hear it was released.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

SeanStone said:


> That's one early flathead. I'm always amazed to hear reports of them getting caught throughout the winter. Some of the time people snag them, but they will bite on occasion. Glad to hear it was released.


I caught about a 6-7 pound flathead back in January. Came in about 60 ft of water on cut shad. Good solid hit and fought very well. A friend of mine caught a 15 pounder a few weeks before in Decemeber. We really have not had a harsh winter which has made the water temperature on the river not get as low as normal and I think that is keeping the flatheads active. The water temp was 43 degrees yesterday.

I as well am glad the flathead got released there is no point in keeping a catfish over 10 pounds IMO the best tasting ones are the 4-6 pounders in my book.


----------

